# Reel touchup suggestion needed



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

I KNOW THIS IS RODS BUT PAINT IS PAINT AND NEED TO KNOW IF TESTORS ENAMEL BLACK WILL BE TOO THICK TO TOUCHUP A REELS FINISH, WHY I ASK IS THAT ITS A BTR 12000D REELAND EXPENSIVE TO ME AND IF THERES ANOTHER SEMI PERMANENT WAY TO DO THIS BESIDES A FELT TIP MARKER WHICH WILL WEAR AFTERONE USE.ANYONE DONE THIS BEFORE,


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Welcome back BF.

I painted a spool using automotive spray paint in those small can; granted I don't use it all the time, but so far so good for durability. This was on older Penn Squidder alumina spool.


----------



## saltwaterassasin (Dec 30, 2014)

paint is not just paint. There's paint for different materials.I would look at what the paint is gonna bond to first then go from there. I think that bait runner reel is graphite . Personally if I was to do one I would look into airbrushing ,then you can customize it while covering those scratches and makes your equipment stand out if it comes missing..


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

used enamel thinned and it worked.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

BAYFISHER said:


> used enamel thinned and it worked.


Excellent . . . I was thinking about using Nail Polish, but did not post because I was concerned about the solvent in it possibly causing damage to the reel.


----------

